# looking for Dozer Blade manual 486.244020



## TerriL188 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello, I just bought a used GT6000 with a 48" Dozer Blade 486.244020. I found a manual for the 120 on this site but it just isnt close enough. I am not mechanical at all so I really need the manual to figure out how to put it on. Any help would be appreciated. Terri


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Try this site.. if the part number isn't listed, call them or email.. I've had good luck getting manuals for craftsman tools Find Product Manuals, Search Results - ManageMyLife.com


----------



## TerriL188 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Thanks for the help*

Your are correct they were very helpful. I found out that the 021 and 020 are the same blade just different color. Thanks again Terri Bye


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad you got what you needed.. Welcome to TF Bye


----------

